# First time farmer!



## mutley75 (1 February 2013)

What are we thinking?


----------



## jrp204 (1 February 2013)

Like the 2 lads, good attitudes not sure about the girl.


----------



## MrPotts (1 February 2013)

Love this series


----------



## Echo Bravo (1 February 2013)

Afraid they have to take the bad with the good and some of them can't and some really just love their tractors (but I bet they couldn't fix them). Big toys for small boys.


----------



## hobo (1 February 2013)

I have found it a good series and only a couple of iritating people. On the whole they seem hard working, hard playing young people. Way better than country fool programme on Sundays.


----------



## MrPotts (2 February 2013)

Very good hobo, personally call it 'townie file'


----------



## jakkibag (2 February 2013)

Ive really enjoyed it so far, Wasnt sure what to make of the girl last night, until the back story about her Grandpa's sheep farm in Australia came to light, then the reason for her drive & determination came to light, felt quite sorry for her 
Its far better than watching Adam, the cleanest farmer in the country lol lol!!


----------



## dalesslave (2 February 2013)

finally a program that shows a little bit of how hard farming can be as well as the good bits, and that its not all fluffy lambs and rare breeds Countryfool/towniefile makes me want to throw things at the telly !


----------



## Orangehorse (2 February 2013)

We are really enjoying it.  It shows that really young people can take on a lot of responsibility and how much there is to having stock and farming in general.  Being able to spot that a cow or sheep isn't "quite right" and investigating, having to keep working until the job is finished.  Also that no matter how hard you try to keep all the animals alive, it isn't always possible.

I was pretty impressed by the young girl last night.  She was really working hard and taking in everything that she was being taught.


----------



## Kaylum (2 February 2013)

One of the better programs I have watched recently.


----------



## sarahann1 (2 February 2013)

I enjoyed it, I had a notion I wanted to work on a farm when I was young, I have the same build as the young lass so decided against it, plus all I really wanted to do was drive big machines 

Did anyone else want to give the young lad a wee hug after his date, poor lad just look resigned to singledom. Laughed out loud when his date asked where the cows slept at night.


----------



## Lickety-Split (8 February 2013)

I really like the old farmers expecially farmer Dennis - he definitely offers some sound advice!


----------



## 1stclassalan (11 February 2013)

sarahann1 said:



			. Laughed out loud when his date asked where the cows slept at night.
		
Click to expand...

I've had fully grown adult businessmen ask me the difference between hay and straw! This is NOT specialist agricultural knowledge but general information one should pick up in junior school! But then - don't get me started on education!

Also had a load of similar guys in a farming themed pub ask me what all the gadgets were for - the biggest eye opener was a big sack barrow fitted with a windlass at the back - "Oh what's thar for then?" It's to wind up a 2cwt grain sack to a height at which you could CARRY IT! - 2cwt = 224lbs or a shade over 102kgs - the standard weight for grain sacks in the good old days ( 20kgs is now classes as a "lifting hazard" ) they'd cut this to one and a half cwt when I was a boy but at 13 farmers expected me to lift and carry these up a flight of stone steps without a hand rail and tip them in a granary.

Avoided the programme as the plague.


----------



## Archangel (11 February 2013)

1stclassalan said:



			2cwt = 224lbs or a shade over 102kgs - the standard weight for grain sacks in the good old days ( 20kgs is now classes as a "lifting hazard" ) they'd cut this to one and a half cwt when I was a boy but at 13 farmers expected me to lift and carry these up a flight of stone steps without a hand rail and tip them in a granary.
		
Click to expand...

I bet your back is paying for it now though.


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (11 February 2013)

RebelRebel said:



			I bet your back is paying for it now though.
		
Click to expand...

EEH and you tell that to the Kids of today and they wont believe YER 

These were the Old Railway sacks and the weight varied between Barley Oatss and Wheat being the heaviest.


----------



## 1stclassalan (11 February 2013)

RebelRebel said:



			I bet your back is paying for it now though.
		
Click to expand...

It has done but funnily enough it's about the only set of my bones that doesn't give me bother! Generally, I think you're right - in the good old days - a bad back was looked at as inevitable - and no wonder! Boys either aspired to work like a man as soon as they could - or before and were upbraided by their elders if they didn't - I don't like to say it because I had older people say it to me but here goes:- Oh you young people, don't know how lucky you are! Hahaha, I bet that's made a few ghosts feel very smug!

My back used to be painful until I stopped riding and began taking drugs for arthritis - now I can stay bent working in flowerbeds all day no problem.


----------



## MrPotts (11 February 2013)

Alan - that's the same as my father, 106 sacks of 2 1/4 hundred weight, over 250lbs? And apart from being in traction in his 40's his back is fine and dandy in his 70's


----------



## hobo (11 February 2013)

Avoided the programme as the plague.[/QUOTE]

You missed a very good programme and I am a proper farmer and really enjoyed it.


----------



## Orangehorse (12 February 2013)

We enjoyed it too, particularly as we could sometimes see people we know.  I thought it was pretty good overall.

As for the grain sacks.  My OH's grandfather apparently once took a load of bags up the steps into a granary, then for some reason took them all out again, and then put them all back in again, all on the same day.  He liked work. I think it was just to prove that he could. He died in his 80s, from a farm accident!


----------



## Mickyjoe (13 February 2013)

Anbody spot the girl from Holland Cooper getting a snog in??


----------



## Slightly Foxed (13 February 2013)

1stclassalan said:



			I've had fully grown adult businessmen ask me the difference between hay and straw! This is NOT specialist agricultural knowledge but general information one should pick up in junior school! But then - don't get me started on education!.
		
Click to expand...

No, it's not specialist agricultural knowledge but I'll bet that by far the majority of people in this country haven't a clue what the difference is, and, actually why should they? 

Being Devil's Advocate here, I'm country born and bred but have worked in the Big City and am conscious that some city dwellers have knowledge that is equally as useful as knowing the difference between hay and straw


----------



## 1stclassalan (13 February 2013)

Slightly Foxed said:



			No, it's not specialist agricultural knowledge but I'll bet that by far the majority of people in this country haven't a clue what the difference is, and, actually why should they?
		
Click to expand...

Because it's GENERAL KNOWLEDGE - the kind of thing that EVERYBODY of a certain standard of education SHOULD know - in fact, I'd go so far to say - "How the bl**dy hell have you managed to stay so pig ignorant!"




			Being Devil's Advocate here, I'm country born and bred but have worked in the Big City and am conscious that some city dwellers have knowledge that is equally as useful as knowing the difference between hay and straw

Click to expand...

Such as? Most of the City types that I met hadn't a clue about much of the stuff they were supposed to be in! I thought it would be a simple matter to put insurance premium on to a computer because I assumed that there would be a mathematical calculation - well of course there was - but it wasn't across the board so one sum had not much to do with the next - in other words - it was done by guesswork! Hardly anyone understood company accounts - even during takeovers and buy-outs then when it came out later on, all the accountants and bookeepers said - ah well it's the markets - no it isn't is because you are all brainless twits!


----------



## Slightly Foxed (13 February 2013)

There's no need to shout! When I said I have worked in the city, I didn't mean The City, I meant I worked with people who aren't necessarily connected with the countryside. 

Knowing the difference between hay and straw may be general knowledge but there's lots of stuff we probably should know but don't.

Let's have a quiz, mind you, we can all cheat as we're online.

I'll start with: what do the initials TS stand for in TS Eliot's name?


----------



## countrybumpkin1 (13 February 2013)

Mickyjoe said:



			Anbody spot the girl from Holland Cooper getting a snog in??
		
Click to expand...

I did, love the brand and know how to get a 15%discount on all purchases to, pm me if interested.

Loved the show, I'm a farmers daughter on both sides of family and dating a farmer to


----------

